

Apple logo hidden in Windows 8 advertisement - chrislloyd
http://sexpigeon.tumblr.com/post/37567983580/a-vandal-and-a-fanboy

======
admford
It might just be me, but the Apple logo seems to be a sticker put on the ad,
and not an icon in the actual picture. The other icons and shapes are a bit
skewed on the screen due to orientation & perspective, while the Apple logo
isn't.

~~~
gus_massa
Let's try with an error level analysis:
[http://fotoforensics.com/analysis.php?id=77d17ed4af33e85e1c5...](http://fotoforensics.com/analysis.php?id=77d17ed4af33e85e1c5cda6a26f7eacfca80b70a.67238)

The black square on the left of the Apple icon looks too dark, like if someone
had backed out what was there. Suspicious.

A similar screen appears in many places, for example:
<http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/desktops>

But I couldn't find an exact match:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&tbo=d&tbs=sbi:AMh...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&tbo=d&tbs=sbi:AMhZZitZutU87WiEw1PRqp-
kLQu-nBDI0KTSu8r7wIgfylg6ftu-aZHu88ARLz_1Gyu7W-ffGnKSg0EL-
bhGKeaFWrWHmwIY8XuVJEpd5o4NO7ghmAZPyCXWTekvek7VokZ0OVQXY5-1WVojbhgsiJ4AhLckdMgbP_15olM-
MLGBgw8CtxkNyMUliXr1DvLp1WVm9Jf2Sqpi0rUZFGHdf0L4qKpOF_10n5Hse6nG8uKkGn72Dc3LO_1LANTEw9TaRQNUqnCH_1g68kBzDKNrxWTv5CPJiiYz1PZ5AIk91Y_1Avm6dWruIKekT9H8kmJ3oFfYu8dIBlKqlakCKpAHoAvXK-
TxHs-
c_1KFfLJXkMNtyz1orZOpKSNwqvU4Zmtr54GL3aVxlxcTrjG1EKO-v1qAcCQj2DZhhSe90YfGKZWe4NlCVg9s0jwngScbCvhtWM63DU6udm8YeOpzqOJdPaFUYGynZBisz9sf3TXWglxHHL6CyutalRDBjAik2N6dByGv7VSmUsBowyRY2U8J0pLsl0PJYIA70hbs1ucxAXnbOIR9t3ss-8Kw_1eEKNy1h751kjaxugueAMM6mPKRqy4BKjUhTg-P9qzdqVS9g3aD5M1u4JKGAn6XWPdg78RVY1E7uASoVZ6fAiZ0c1Z9klCNafTOlUnGx9iuBL5s1whX_1ZWELFyKm0wTmRVLy7Mlm-E8iChm_1ytvNGQrDfsCY3VEpLM0jhAB2VmYpIVPdNXPpIMdJpWUCJ2Qg6BLSqwiO4Z5TnSjze7ALE4laMm1iRvAKJRFhgEQ5MbNnc42Sb71sVTyCFoEBHGpgR8Jxq9lWSlu0YbHUqYmrzg0GSLFc1_1yREYkhUSzeMyv1HeTsJzJz6pjv4oK1EscOG0qSwnpApNoQKzA8T0-u3zLXKLjs_18N9at7JGqSVviT3BPSe25c8AVQUqgtBJ3vEwzzTOZYmRGmoAdwApHh_1mpXmkDH37nw12PeW9OLfw3bYi5HmlKRQRs3LMHsPNGzhZG045Q8LnkIEDlCr8RPtxSiDU4ALYsw8pdVB5Bjl_1KNN659ImKhgw632MByJexMA6aTHLw3jBwt05WWuPAbVHPLqItFjp_1Xc6-_16OX9CI0Cg09PwGsP6OmuRZ4p5XT_14aA-y4DE13DZ0lzRc0TWSQvdbf6EFMTl-
FB9Gzum6Orks--
KEzINitWc5UiAlJ0ki8ai_12jV5d1e9TuIVM59tg2HsfYxPYPhfjOk1Mf_1frTOZh2W-7D9ECPbSSNQMhjZlA4zt60wYJB_1CclktL3UC3QQmk-y12W7qHuyjpZRlwg4vXHPCpg34rTMAnSRkqt2W5bqOLbNscHEwVOb_1pZly4-wfnB5Kpas4SUe1seU7Xlhf3jckg&ei=SCPFUI6fOPHr0QHXnIG4Cw&start=0&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=683&uss=1)

The images that I found have a dark blue background image in the place of the
Apple icon, so it looks like that really someone had erased that part of the
image. And the icon above the Apple icon doesn't appear in any of the other
images, so it is probably fake too.

------
ianstormtaylor
There's a hidden MacBook Air in there too.

